# Des huîtres ? Au Lou donc...



## teo (13 Décembre 2006)

C'est de saison... un dimanche en décembre c'est
*Huitres et muscadet*
au *Lou Pascalou*,
 14 r Panoyaux, Paris 20e
 (01 46 36 78 10) Métro: Ménilmontant

10 le plateau avec un verre de muscadet.
Il y aura aussi un concert à partir de 18h30 

*Attention, il faut réserver son ou ses plateaux et arriver tôt pour espérer avoir une table*.
Ca sera sûrement blindé 
_Edit: _*Pour les réservations, elles se font au Lou Pascalou à l'avance vendredi dernier délai.
Si vous ne pouvez pas vous y rendre et que vous êtes certain-e de venir,
me contacter par MP.*​


----------



## Stargazer (13 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben j'en suis ..


----------



## kanako (13 Décembre 2006)

&#233;h&#233;
et bin moi aussi



> Plus d'infos dans la semaine.


On est d&#233;j&#224; "dans la semaine"  :rateau:


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2006)

teo, tu devrais louer un emplacement à l'année au Lou. Et négocier des fûts par la même occasion  

Une petite pensée pour des huîtres partagées autour d'un Picpoul, il y a maintenant déjà longtemps ? Promis ? :love:


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> teo, tu devrais louer un emplacement &#224; l'ann&#233;e au Lou. Et n&#233;gocier des f&#251;ts par la m&#234;me occasion
> 
> Une petite pens&#233;e pour des hu&#238;tres partag&#233;es autour d'un Picpoul, il y a maintenant d&#233;j&#224; longtemps ? Promis ? :love:



Pour la location d'emplacement, je fais un plan et on vote ! J'aime bien la petite estrade, pas trop loin du bar. Mais il me semble que c'est la table d'Al&#232;m 
Pour dimanche, on en d&#233;gustera une &#224; ta sant&#233;, on l&#232;vera nos coquilles pour toi :love:

bises &#224; Talchan et dis-lui qu'elle est comprise dans le toast !



kanako a dit:


> &#233;h&#233;
> et bin moi aussi
> 
> 
> On est d&#233;j&#224; "dans la semaine"  :rateau:



quels rascals ces djeunes... et mon artrite tu y as pens&#233; ?   

Pour info, j'y suis pass&#233; hier mais y'avait spectacle et tellement de monde qu'on est m&#234;me pas entr&#233;


----------



## lumai (13 Décembre 2006)

Ok pour le muscadet sans hu&#238;tres ! 
Un petit sondage, teo, une fois le plan pr&#233;par&#233; ?


----------



## kanako (13 Décembre 2006)

euh en fait moi j'ai pas tout compris cette histoire de réservation de plateau comment qu'il faut faire ? je veux dire je dois faire moi-même ma propre réservation ou c'est bon ?
:hein: :rateau:


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2006)

_


teo a dit:



			et mon artrite tu y as pensé ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

les rites dans l'art permettent de ne jamais souffrir de l'arthrite visuelle... 

_


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2006)

je pense y passer cet aprèm

je vous dis pour les réservations. Je peux avancer pour quelques personnes, mais il faut que je sois certain qu'elles viennent. Mon compte en banque ne me permet pas de faire l'avance pour 20 personnes


----------



## Stargazer (13 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Ok pour le muscadet sans huîtres !
> Un petit sondage, teo, une fois le plan préparé ?



Donc en gros tu payes ton plateau mais tu nous laisses les huîtres c'est ça ..?


----------



## lumai (13 Décembre 2006)

Non pas de plateau pour moi ! 
Et puis arr&#234;te d'embrouiller teo comme &#231;a !  Tout &#231;a pour une douzaine d'hu&#238;tres en plus. Rhalalalaaa !


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2006)

Je suis pass&#233; au Lou cet apr&#232;m, j'ai modifi&#233; le Rendez-Vous avec les derni&#232;res infos.


----------



## Melounette (13 Décembre 2006)

Je serais là.
Et je ne serais pas sage.
Parce que je vais fêter ça.
Yes I did it. Je compte sur vous pour être en pleine forme.


----------



## maousse (13 Décembre 2006)

je serais probablement là. sûr demain.

Et qui squatte l'après-midi toute entière pour réserver la table ?  (sur l'estrade, ça risque d'être le trio klezmer, si c'est comme l'an dernier, désolé téo.  )


----------



## Stargazer (13 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Non pas de plateau pour moi !
> Et puis arrête d'embrouiller teo comme ça !  Tout ça pour une douzaine d'huîtres en plus. Rhalalalaaa !



Bah quoi on peut bien essayer ...  

Et comme ça on se battra pas avec maousse pour avoir la dernière !


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Décembre 2006)

Je serai " peut &#234;tre " l&#224;


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2006)

C'est toi qui fais l'hu&#238;tre? 

pardon, je sors.


----------



## teo (13 Décembre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> je serais probablement l&#224;. s&#251;r demain.
> 
> Et qui squatte l'apr&#232;s-midi toute enti&#232;re pour r&#233;server la table ?  (sur l'estrade, &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre le trio klezmer, si c'est comme l'an dernier, d&#233;sol&#233; t&#233;o.  )



Maousse, MP si platal &#224; r&#233;server aussi pour toi  _(c'est bien les m&#234;mes sur l'estrade )_

Pour l'occupation des sols, je demanderai &#224; une personne minimum de venir me tenir compagnie aux alentours de 16h, voire 15h30. Mais faudra nous excuser si on est plus en &#233;tat de dire ou faire autre chose que de dormir, ivre-morts, sur les coups de 19h 
Mais &#224; deux je pense pas qu'on puisse r&#233;server plus d'une table de 4, donc pr&#233;voyez tous d'arriver assez t&#244;t (17h - 17h30 ?) si vous voulez des places assises au chaud (il devrait y avoir des places assises sous la tente, mais mon &#233;tat, je privil&#233;gierai l'int&#233;rieur...)

_J'esb&#232;re jusde bas &#234;tre drop balade, l&#224; j'ai un gros rube denaze (en un seul mot, pas de double entendre hein )...
_


----------



## Stargazer (13 Décembre 2006)

Je suis pr&#234;t &#224; me sacrifier pour une bi&#232;re et tenir les tables s'il le faut ..


----------



## teo (14 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Je suis prêt à me sacrifier pour une bière et tenir les tables s'il le faut ..


Alors on prendra une grosse pinte pour commencer 

Ou une bouteille de Muscadet, c'est peut-être mieux de rester au blanc toute la soirée


----------



## Stargazer (14 Décembre 2006)

Sans doute oui .. 

Mais bon je suis pas contre la pinte !


----------



## maiwen (14 Décembre 2006)

bon, c't'adire que je sais pas si j'aurai quitté ma condition de hamster nourri aux compotes et blédina d'ici dimanche (vive les dents de sagesse) ... et puis j'aime ni les huîtres ni le muscadet  alors je sais pas trop


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Décembre 2006)

Je dois confirmer vendredi dernier d&#233;lais . Il faut que je vois avec Melle :love:


----------



## yvos (14 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je dois confirmer vendredi dernier délais . Il faut que je vois avec Melle :love:


 
Melle Gibsonne?

Je ne serai probablement pas en état "physique" pour venir  ..bonnes huitres à tous.


----------



## Stargazer (14 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> bon, c't'adire que je sais pas si j'aurai quitté ma condition de hamster nourri aux compotes et blédina d'ici dimanche (vive les dents de sagesse) ... et puis j'aime ni les huîtres ni le muscadet  alors je sais pas trop



Mais si viens on te gardera une p'tite bière ! 

On aura même des noix pour toi ...


----------



## Majintode (14 Décembre 2006)

Désolé je ne pourrai être des vôtres...


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2006)

Je vais passer au Lou cet après-midi pour les réservations.
Nous devrions être 7 amateurs et quelques autres accompagnateurs


----------



## Taho! (15 Décembre 2006)

I'd be an acompagnateur, I don't like huitres... :bebe:


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Je vais passer au Lou cet après-midi pour les réservations.
> Nous devrions être 7 amateurs et quelques autres accompagnateurs


pour dimanche compte moi en plus soit huitre euh&#8230; huit


----------



## Melounette (16 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> bon, c't'adire que je sais pas si j'aurai quitté ma condition de hamster nourri aux compotes et blédina d'ici dimanche (vive les dents de sagesse) ... et puis j'aime ni les huîtres ni le muscadet  alors je sais pas trop


Si tu viens.Quand j'étais petite, j'ai eu un cochon d'inde, c'est presque comme un hamster, je m'occuperais de toi.
En plus y a réu de filles derrière un menu à un moment dans la soirée.\o/


----------



## maiwen (16 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Si tu viens.Quand j'étais petite, j'ai eu un cochon d'inde, c'est presque comme un hamster, je m'occuperais de toi.
> En plus y a réu de filles derrière un menu à un moment dans la soirée.\o/



hihi :love: ... mais vraiment non ca va pas le faire, je suis vraiment pas en état :rose: 

cela dit si tu veux me caresser le dos (dans le sens du poil que je n'ai pas sur le dos), quand tout ça sera fini, y'a pas de problème


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2006)

R&#233;servations closes, mais les accompagnateurs/trices sont les bienvenu-es 

Nous serons 9, un irlandais-montpelli&#233;rain se joindra &#224; nous, en tout cas pour le d&#233;but de la soir&#233;e et il aime les hu&#238;tres 
On m'assure au Lou qu'on peut arriver vers 18h, qu'on pourra &#234;tre au chaud dehors sous la tente (ce qui permettrait de ne pas avoir trop de musique dans les esgourdes ).
Je pense descendre vers 17h, est-ce que cela sied &#224; la Berg&#232;re ?
Apr&#232;s vouzautres, arrivez quand vous voulez, j'aurai les chtitickets magiques, on pourra prendre de grands plateaux et non pas des individuels, idem pour les bouteilles (en plus du muscadet, y'a du tariquet).

_Et je rappelle aux int&#233;ress&#233;-es que je ne prend pas la carte bancaire ! _


----------



## Stargazer (16 Décembre 2006)

Ouais cela me sied parfaitement 17h ... Ca laisse le temps de se r&#233;veiller ! :rateau:

Et sinon on peut payer en nature ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> ...(dans le sens du poil que je n'ai pas sur le dos)...




Heu ....?  

Non rien en fait !


----------



## maiwen (16 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Heu ....?
> 
> Non rien en fait !


non mais tu vois ... carresser dans le sens du poil ... mais je disais juste que j'en avais pas sur le dos ... parce qu'un hamster/cochon d'inde/truc tu le caresse sur le dos ... fin je suppose ... 

c'est ton côté psy tu cherches des sens p) cachés partout  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (16 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> (en plus du muscadet, y'a du tariquet).



Va pour le Tariquet ! 

Merci des résas et tout !


----------



## kanako (16 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Merci des résas et tout !



voui, c'est vrai ça
bien dit !

Merci Teo  :love:


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2006)

Je pensais indiquer les participant-es et puis finalement, autant qu'il y ait la surprise


----------



## Melounette (16 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Je pensais indiquer les participant-es et puis finalement, autant qu'il y ait la surprise


Tu mettras des gros noeuds autour des surprises pour qu'on puisse les d&#233;baller ?
Bon, je veux bien viendre avec vous plus t&#244;t pour retenir la table. J'emm&#232;ne un jeu de soci&#233;t&#233; pour passer le temps en attendant les surprises.
Edit : Ah oui, j'ai pas le droit aux huitres, mais j'ai le droit au jus d'huitres, donc si y a une bonne &#226;me pour me pr&#234;ter une huitre vide et un peu de son jus.


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2006)

Je pense descendre au Lou entre 16h30 et 17h, pas avant 

Dispo par chat, t&#233;l et MP en attendant 


_Il y a des chances que l'on soit sous la tente chauff&#233;e dehors, je vous conseille quand m&#234;me de venir avec de quoi r&#233;sister aux courants d'air &#233;ventuels _


----------



## Stargazer (17 Décembre 2006)

C'est ce que j'avais pr&#233;vu aussi !


----------



## Melounette (17 Décembre 2006)

Je suis à la bourre et complètement à la masse. J'arrive.:rose:


----------



## maiwen (17 Décembre 2006)

bonne soir&#233;e


----------



## kanako (17 Décembre 2006)

Bon, bin ce fut bref mais intense, j'ai p&#251; manger ma treizaine d'huitres, boire un tit verre, me faire pr&#233;dire l'avenir (tarot) et rencontrer tout le monde&#8230; Bref, la prochaine fois j'&#233;viterai d'arriver en retard quand j'ai un train &#224; prendre ensuite&#8230; 
:rateau:
en tout cas, j'ai &#233;t&#233; ravie de vous rencontrer 

et sinon je vous conseille d'aller faire un tour dans une des raisons de mon retard : le jardin du mus&#233;e du quais Branly (chais p&#244; comment on &#233;crit &#231;a), c'est vraiment superbe


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2006)

Ah ben voil&#224; une bonne soir&#233;e !
Etaient pr&#233;sent-es:
Elisnice, Lumai, Melounette, Kanako, Philippe*, Taho!, Stargazer, Maousse, Grug, Philip** et Teo.

Voil&#224; mes maigres r&#233;coltes photos pour la soir&#233;e (excusez la qualit&#233;, K750 et nocturne :rateau: )  l'heure &#233;tait aux agapes et aux libations :love: 

J'ai mis les versions petites... (plus grandes en lien )



 ---- 

 ---- 

 ---- 

 ---- 



y'en reste une mais j'attend une autorisation de publication des 2 Philippe :rateau: 

_* Bient&#244;t sur mac et macg&#233; ? 
** Bient&#244;t D&#233;j&#224; sur macg&#233; ?! _


----------



## Stargazer (18 Décembre 2006)

Wouah c'est plus rapide que la redoute le service photo "chez teo" !


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2006)

Y'a des fois y'a jamais aucune publication car trop en retard


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2006)

l'avenir furtif mais bien entour&#233; de la bergere&#8230;




et les macarons de lumai :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2006)

l'est vraiment pas possible cette berg&#232;re, toujours &#224; moiti&#233; &#224; poil alors qu'il fait -20 dehors


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2006)

et c'&#233;tait un Levi's pas un Damart     a-t-il pr&#233;cis&#233;


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> et c'était un Levi's pas un Damart     a-t-il précisé



avec les dentelles sur le côté ? mouais, ça demande vérification


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Vous êtes partis tard ?()[/COLOR]



à 23h je devais me réchauffer les petons contre mon radiateur 

Pitin il faisait froid, la prochaine fois on squatte un réverbère à gaz


----------



## Stargazer (18 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> l'est vraiment pas possible cette bergère, toujours à moitié à poil alors qu'il fait -20 dehors



C'est l'effet culotte molletonnée ça !  Et encore j'aime bien courir nu dans la neige ...




maiwen a dit:


> avec les dentelles sur le côté ? mouais, ça demande vérification



Et c'est toi qui t'en chargerais donc ..?


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> et&#8230; j'oubliais : merci, Carole, pour les macarons ! :gourmand:


y'avait des macarons ? !!!! chocolat ou alors innovation ? framboise :love: 




Stargazer a dit:


> Et c'est toi qui t'en chargerais donc ..?


une &#226;me charitable


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> y'avait des macarons ? !!!! chocolat ou alors innovation ? framboise :love:


"chocolat/coco" et caramel


----------



## Stargazer (18 Décembre 2006)

Au beurre sal&#233; !


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2006)

je demande réparations !   

"cher Père Noël, j'ai beaucoup tardé à faire ma liste de cadeaux, mais maintenant JE SAIS ! ... J'ai été très sage et je pense que j'ai le droit à une LUMAI de maison ! 

ps : comme cadeau n° 2 , je veux bien un grug en résine, mais pas à échelle 1/1 parce que c'est trop grand, je veux un plus petit (1m70 c'est bien, faut pouvoir lui faire des calins), je le mettrai à côté de mon bureau et je pourrai y mettre mes écharpes mes bonnets et tout, et je t'enverrai des photos

merci d'avance"


----------



## Stargazer (18 Décembre 2006)

Pour savoir si tu y auras droit faut qu'on te dire les cartes ...

Pense tr&#232;s fort &#224; ta question ... :hein: 







Houuuuufffff Kali .... Pas bon &#231;a ! 

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233; si t'avais tir&#233; le cosmos t'aurais &#233;t&#233; enceinte comme Grug ou moi !


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> je demande réparations !
> ps : comme cadeau n° 2 , je veux bien un grug en résine, mais pas à échelle 1/1 parce que c'est trop grand, je veux un plus petit (1m70 c'est bien, faut pouvoir lui faire des calins), je le mettrai à côté de mon bureau et je pourrai y mettre mes écharpes mes bonnets et tout, et je t'enverrai des photos
> 
> merci d'avance"



quel dommage de se priver de 22 cm


----------



## wip (18 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> D'un autre c&#244;t&#233; si t'avais tir&#233; le cosmos t'aurais &#233;t&#233; enceinte comme Grug ou moi !


 
Remarques, je m'en doutais... Tu m'en gardes un sur la port&#233;e dis ?? :love: 

Et en parlant de tr&#232;s bons Macarons, j'ai fais un petit tour chez La Dur&#233;e hier...  Ceux &#224; la fleur d'orang&#233; sont vraiment sublimes :rose: .


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> ()
> D'un autre côté *si t'avais tiré le cosmos* t'aurais été enceinte comme Grug ou moi !





Grug a dit:


> quel dommage de se priver de 22 cm



Comme vous y allez les garçons   C'est le froid qui vous a chauffé comme ça ?


----------



## Melounette (18 Décembre 2006)

Et puis si tu cliques sur les photos, t'auras un p'tit slide show pour voir les photos en grand, que tu fais aller comme tu veux. Quand j'aurais un flickr, je ferais mieux, mais là pour 6 photos d'ambiance..voilà quoi.
Bonne soirée à se prédire l'avenir pour fêter cette fin de 2006 avec les Macgéens. Sortez pas les gens, 2007 sera une année de merde, pleine de remises en questions, de ruptures, de déceptions, etc...Enfin sauf pour Taho, lui il a tout bon, c'en est énervant.:mouais: Madame Irma recevra sur iChat la nuit, mais là, elle est en RTT. Le jus d'huitres passe plus non plus.:sick:
Et puis après on a fait les supers rebelles à taguer dans les rues. Le Grug de Noël sera tendance. Ca réchauffe, j'ai encore un bout de gros doigt de pied gelé.

Maïwenn> Je t'avais dit de venir, on t'aurais broyé les macarons et t'aurais pu les manger à la paille dans le muscadet.

Eli>Pas de souci pour la note, je t'explique en privé.

Teo> Merci pour l'organisation de la soirée. C'était au poil.

Bonnes fêtes et ne soyez pas sages le 29.
On se revoit en 2007, hein ?​


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2006)

Une année à hiberner donc si je comprends bien.. :mouais:  Melounette, je mets mon réveil carrément sur la décennie suivante ? 


Et même si ici c'est pas encore l'hiver, on peut avoir un grug pour se réchauffer ?


----------



## dool (18 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Une année à hiberner donc si je comprends bien.. :mouais:  Melounette, je mets mon réveil carrément sur la décennie suivante ?



Vouais...2007 va pas être bon pour moi non plus il paraît...je viens me glisser sous les draps à côté de toi !!!!
 Merde je m'appelle pas Melounette, je ne dois pas répondre !! :rateau:  





			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Et même si ici c'est pas encore l'hiver, on peut avoir un grug pour se réchauffer ?


Tu ne partage toujours pas ???  


.... Les macarons, ça resistent aux envois postaux non ??! :rose: :love:


----------



## dool (18 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Encore faudrait-il qu'il en rest&#226;t, mon lapin bleu !
> 
> (oups, je suis famili&#232;re , l'ambiance fin d'ann&#233;e sans doute&#8230; )



Nan mais vas-y, j'aime &#231;a !!! ... Mais appelle moi ma lapine plut&#244;t !  

...

Bon ben je me contenterai des coquilles d'hu&#238;tres &#224; ce que je vois !! :mouais:


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Vouais...2007 va pas &#234;tre bon pour moi non plus il para&#238;t...je viens me glisser sous les draps &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de toi !!!!
> Merde je m'appelle pas Melounette, je ne dois pas r&#233;pondre !! :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Si, si, faut suivre 

Et prend pas toute la couette steupl  D&#233;j&#224; que tu fous plein de miettes !


----------



## Taho! (19 Décembre 2006)

Quelques photos : http://www.taho.info/blog/photos/paris/lou-huitres/

Merci Melounette pour le tirage du tarot, et merci &#224; Indra (non, pas la chanteuse...) :love:


----------



## Melounette (20 Décembre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Quelques photos : http://www.taho.info/blog/photos/paris/lou-huitres/
> 
> Merci Melounette pour le tirage du tarot, et merci à Indra (non, pas la chanteuse...) :love:


Oh de rien, tu sais..
Etre une femme actuelle c'est pas si facile. Je fume beaucoup, j'ai des avis sur tout. J'aime raconter que je sais changer une roue. J'avoue mon âge siffle, celui de mes enfantsheu. Et goûte même un p'tit joint de temps en tempsp).
Ne me laisse pas tomber, je suis si fragile.
(repetita ad libitum)
Marrantes les photos.


----------



## Taho! (20 Décembre 2006)

La soir&#233;e fut tout aussi dr&#244;le ! 
Faudra vraiment qu'on arrive &#224; se croiser plus longuement qu'&#224; la sortie de l'Expo ou entre deux hu&#238;tres et trois cartes de tarot...


----------

